# custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX



## thechoozen (16. Oktober 2008)

*custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

Da wir regelmäßig außergewöhnliche Auslgeichsbehälter für Wakü´s bauen (für unsere Spielzeuge oder halt im Kundenauftrag), dachten wir uns wir machen hier jetzt einfach mal nen thread auf und dokumentieren den Bau der verschiedenen Exemplare....

Den Anfang machen wir dabei mit der neuesten Kreation.....ein AGB mit integrierter Durchflussanzeige! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thechoozen (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Midr_grVTww


----------



## bundymania (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

gefällt mir ! Auch eure anderen Arbeiten, die ihr teils in der Bucht angeboten habt (wart ihr doch, oder ?  ) , sehen allesamt gut aus ! Für mich wäre mal nen AGB in Orange UV interessant ! 

PS: OCC rulez


----------



## nemetona (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

Wirklich sehr schön die AGB´s, aber ist denn so viel Handarbeit noch bezahlbar?
MfG, nemetona


----------



## thechoozen (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

danke danke!!


@bundymania ... kann schon sein das du da mal über was von uns gestolpert bist (hat man ja nicht immer so in der Hand) inzwischen gehen von unserer Seite aber meist nur noch einzelstücke aus eigenen Beständen in die Bucht (z.b. Experimente....) und ich denk mal heute wirst du dich freuen....ich sag nur orange...

@nemetona .... natürlich ist sowas noch bezahlbar....wobei ich dazu sagen muss das es natürlich immer auf die ausführungen ankommt....wenn ich jetzt diese hier nehme sind die vom aufwand her recht preisgünstig und später wahrscheinlich für 20-30 euro zu haben....aufwendiger werden dann schon eher solche geschichten...die dann aber auch vom preis etwas höher ansetzen.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so und das ist eine neue Farbvariante





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und nicht zu vergessen das obligatorische video...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tThC_D7u1o8


----------



## Fifadoc (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

wow, schon echt beeindruckend, was ihr da so baut


----------



## Amigo (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

Echt nice! 
Kaufen kann man die auch ja!? Und wo...


----------



## bundymania (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

die orange Variante würde farblich ziemlich gut bei mir ins Konzept eines PC,s passen, allerdings müsste man den AGB wohl etwas ändern. Ich plane nämlich, den jeweiligen AGB direkt per Doppelnippel auf dem Laingdeckel zu montieren - eine vereinfachte Version ohne die "Flowkontrolle" nur mit orangen UV Teilen wäre mir fast noch lieber


----------



## nemetona (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

@thechoozen,
kann man irgendwo euer Sortiment einsehen, und wo kann man die AGB´s erwerben?
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## bundymania (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

..click mal auf den Link in der Signatur  -> Babetech Kölle


----------



## nemetona (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

Danke bundymania für den Hinweis,
nur leider befindet sich der Shop gerade im Umbau, und daher ist nicht das ganze Sortiment sichtbar.
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## thechoozen (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

hehehe danke bundymania für deinen hinweis mit der sig 

@nemetona ....normalerweise könntest du unser Sortiment über den Shop abrufen....allerdings macht da im Moment unser DB Provider ein paar Schwierigkeiten und lässt den Server im Safe Mode laufen was zu einigen Schwierigkeiten führt....hoffe das aber in den nächsten Tagen in den Griff zu kriegen 

Ansonsten kannst du aber auch einfach ne E-Mail schreiben oder kurz durchklingeln und dann kann dir geholfen werden  .....erfüllen ja beinahe jeden Wunsch  E-Mail Addy und Telefonnummer findest du ja hier


----------



## nemetona (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

@thechoosen, 
es hat keine Eile, hab mir euren Shop in die Browser Fav. aufgenommen und schau ab und zu mal ob der Server wieder läuft.
Ich denke bei so viel exclusiver Handarbeit kommen wir automatisch über kurz oder lang ins Geschäft. 
MfG, nemetona


----------



## Amigo (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*



nemetona schrieb:


> @thechoosen,
> es hat keine Eile, *hab mir euren Shop in die Browser Fav. aufgenommen* und schau ab und zu mal ob der Server wieder läuft.
> Ich denke bei so viel exclusiver Handarbeit kommen wir automatisch über kurz oder lang ins Geschäft.
> MfG, nemetona


Me 2 

Brauch eh noch nen AGB...dann kann es auch bei mir los gehen 
Hab die Signatur auch total übersehen


----------



## thechoozen (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

soooo nach einigen Umbauten ist inzwischen auch unser neuer Shop über www.bt-custompc.de zu erreichen. Wir haben uns entschlossen das ganze jetzt über eine eigene Domain laufen zu lassen um so auch gleichzeitig zukünftige Probleme ausschliessen zu können. In den nächsten Wochen werden wir allerdings noch unseren Hosting Provider ändern womit dann die Umstellung komplett abgeschlossen sein wird. Gleichzeitig wird auch unsere Haupt Domain www.babetech.de restrukturiert um diese mehr auf unsere aktuellen Bedürfnisse zuzuschneiden....

Aber neben den ganzen Umbauten an den Seiten und dem Shop haben wir natürlich auch weiter fleissig Ausgleichsbehälter gebastelt....hier ein paar neue.....

BT-CCP-Rez1
Kann anstatt eines Lüfters in einem 120mm Blowhole befestigt werden.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






BT-CCP-Rez2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zettiii (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

WOOW  Echt geile Dinger baut ihr da !!
Respekt .
Also wenn ich mal bisschen Geld über habe ...


----------



## thechoozen (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

und wieder ist ne neue Variation entstanden....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Digger (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

 wie habt ihr denn das gemacht, is das lackiert?


----------



## exa (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

ich denke das is Airbrush...


----------



## PrEdaToR (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

Ich werde mir den BT-CCP-Rez1 demnächst bestellen

Der lässt sich in meinem Case denke ich gut unterbringen, hab nicht viel Platz für lange oder zu große Behälter daher ist dieser sehr gut für mich geeignet.

Großes Lob an eure Kreationen


----------



## David[-_-]b (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

also ich finde die dinger uebels geil^^


----------



## thechoozen (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

Danke danke für das viele Lob!! 

Haben heute mal an ner neuen Kreation gewerkelt....und zwar geht es diesmal um nen Ausgleichsbehälter der direkt auf Laing Pumpen mit Plexiaufsatz montiert werden kann, ist noch nicht ganz fertig aber auf dem besten weg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Svenne (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

Schönes Teil nur weiter so^^


----------



## thechoozen (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

Soo haben dann auch mal wieder was neues....hatte ja vergangene Woche schon ein Bild von dem Ausgleichsbehälter für den Laing Deckel gepostet....hier dann auch die zugehörige Deckelserie für die Laing Pumpen.

Haben die Prototypen noch ganz schlicht gehalten weil wir erstmal Durchfluss etc. testen wollten bevor wir die Optisch noch ein wenig hübscher machen. Bis bis jetzt sind wir schon ganz guter Dinge was die ersten Testergebnisse betrifft von daher kommen bestimmt in den nächsten Tagen auch noch neue Bilder und Daten....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

boa das ist echt hammer.
und ich wollte noch fragen wo man solche plexiglasrören und klumpen herbekommt


----------



## HESmelaugh (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

Sehr schön! Die Spirale im AGB finde ich wirklich klasse.


----------



## nemetona (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

Verhindert die Spirale Erfolgreich die bildung eines Strudels?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Freestyler808 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

der uv effekt ist super
das ist was für dax


----------



## Der Dudelsack (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: custom rez - Ausgleichsbehälter mit FX*

Find ich sehr gut!


----------

